# FYI---barometer effects



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

That was a good read. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love fishing bluebird days with high pressure, there are fewer people on the water because they read articles like this and let it determine if they go fishing or not.
I am not trying to be difficult, I have just had so many epic days when it’s super high pressure it’s hard for me to believe it.
-EDIT-
After reading the rest I agree! I guess I am just so used to reading and hearing the typical “high pressure no catch, low pressure go catch” that I blocked it out.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Read it again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Read it again


That’s what I get for only reading half of it! I agree!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s what I get for only reading half of it! I agree!


Been there done that!!!!!!! a lot


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Great info, thanks for posting it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every time scientists start talking about the effects of a rising (or falling) barometer they neglect to consider the dramatic wind shifts that accompany a front’s passage... Those wind shifts have a profound effect on the fish’s environment- particularly in shallow waters...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. It confirms much of what I have read in the past and have used to guide my fishing plans.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

>They relieve their discomfort by moving lower in the water column

If my ciphering is correct, a drop of 20 millibars would require the fish to move about six inches lower in the water column to compensate. Doesn't seem like that would explain the Kingfish example.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> >They relieve their discomfort by moving lower in the water column
> 
> If my ciphering is correct, a drop of 20 millibars would require the fish to move about six inches lower in the water column to compensate. Doesn't seem like that would explain the Kingfish example.


How much more pressure is exerted on a fish just from moving lower in the water column? I can barely stand to dive to the bottom of a 10-12 foot pool so it seems like the air pressure abd water pressure negate each other.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I have never done well the first few days after a cold front, those high skies bluebird days. I have read it is the effect of higher, more intense light penetration, that tends to push fish deeper in the water column. For me it seems more prevalent in fresh water lakes than the salt, but still for me it is tough in the salt. Maybe the wind is also playing a part, but whatever, a cold front normally is a big negative for me. Confidence maybe??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eightwt said:


> I have never done well the first few days after a cold front, those high skies bluebird days. I have read it is the effect of higher, more intense light penetration, that tends to push fish deeper in the water column. For me it seems more prevalent in fresh water lakes than the salt, but still for me it is tough in the salt. Maybe the wind is also playing a part, but whatever, a cold front normally is a big negative for me. Confidence maybe??


When that full sun heats up the shallow flats after a cold night the bigs get up shallow, warm up and feed.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

a feed before the front...then a feed after the front when the pressure stabilizes ..like a day or 2 later


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> a feed before the front...then a feed after the front when the pressure stabilizes ..like a day or 2 later


And a feed just after the front blows the marsh out and there’s a bait buffet at the mouth of the drain(s).


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I have my best snook days (dark mornings and nights, really) when there is an approaching front or storm and the pressure is already dropping. When it coincides with the first part of a falling tide, even better! And some of my worst snook trips are during periods of high pressure.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If I have the chance to put the boat in the water, I do it.
It's not like I expect to catch fish.
Not since I started tossing topwaters with the hooks removed. 
Who worries about barometers?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don’t believe that fish are as affected by barometric pressure as we think. I’ve talked to Dr Aaron Adams about it at length and he agrees. The pressure under the weight of water is much more than the pressure exerted by our atmosphere, and increases exponentially as you get deeper. There’s only one true scientific study that I know of that tested feeding habits of yellow perch against barometric pressure and found no relation. Going through my fishing journals I find a relation between temperatures and feeding habits, but not necessarily barometric pressure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I don’t believe that fish are as affected by barometric pressure as we think. I’ve talked to Dr Aaron Adams about it at length and he agrees. The pressure under the weight of water is much more than the pressure exerted by our atmosphere, and increases exponentially as you get deeper. There’s only one true scientific study that I know of that tested feeding habits of yellow perch against barometric pressure and found no relation. Going through my fishing journals I find a relation between temperatures and feeding habits, but not necessarily barometric pressure.


It doesn’t take a PhD to know that! My ears don’t feel like they are going to pop when a real cold front hits but dive to the bottom of a 10-12’ pool...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

There are so many factors that can override the pressure aspect of it. I feel like pressure is only one part. Like Lee said, wind and the tides can override just about any aspect no matter the day. The only thing I will say in regards to when fish feed is that I have almost always noticed fish feed voraciously prior to a cold front and can be really lockjawed the day that cold front arrives. The day it arrives the pressure usually blasts thru the roof and you have those sunny bluebird sky days that can more often than not be VERY tough to fish. If there are two days that I'll choose to stay at home and do other stuff they are the first day of a cold snap and the day of and after a full moon. Every now and then though I get REAL hard up to fish and I go out on those days and surprise myself. I wrecked them on the last full moon day. You never know until you go, but you start to put together general patterns. If nothing else you aren't going to beat yourself up if you go out and the fishing is tough. Plus, it can still be a lot of fun to fish that bluebird sky day because you get to easily see every redfish turn his nose up at your bait.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I don't know much about the scientific affects of barometric pressure on fish, but in my own experience on those blue bird days I seem to be able to catch trout pretty regularly but redfish seem to be tough. Drop the pressure a tad and throw in a few clouds it seems to be a lot easier for both reds and trout.


----------

